# Maloof style chair instructional DVD by Scott Morrison



## MJCD

Beautiful Work; along with a wonderful journey. Once you've mounted the challenge on sculpted furniture, there is no turning back.

Thanks for the review on Scott's work. I may undertake this, as well.
MJCD


----------

